# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  NA  PELQEN ...-poezi

## whisper

NA   PËLQEN

Ty  pëlqen
të  më  zhveshësh
(nga  kujtimet  e  dashurive  të  shkuara. . .),
të  më  përkëdhelësh
(sedrën  time  mashkullore),
të  më  ndezësh
( cigaren  që  digjet  vec  për  ty ),
të  më  kafshosh
( ëndërrat me xhelozinë  tënde ),
të  më  thithësh
(fjalët  e  pathëna ),
të  ma  ngrehësh
( edhe më lart  kështjellën  prej  rëre
të  së  ardhmes ),
ta  fusësh  brenda  teje
(filozofinë time të të vepruarit)

..
Më  pëlqen
të  të  hap
(horizontin  e  një  mëngjezi
që  svjen  kurrë),
të  ta  fus  brenda
(muzgjeve  edhe trishtimin  tim)
e të ta derdh aq ngrohtësisht
(imazhin tim mbi kornizat e tua
pa piktura)...

----------


## katana

sepse me pelqeu ...

----------


## whisper

> sepse me pelqeu ...



Do  te  rrish  urte  apo  t'i  them  babit  ?

----------


## Blue_sky

Lexova ca krijime tuajat,mund te ju them qe jeni nder me te talentuarit ketu.Origjinalitet i nderthurur me finese dhe erotike,kombinacione fatale.
Ah,s'mund te le dhe dicka pa shtuar: e dini cfare me kujtoni?
Moshen tipike te meshkujve over 40 qe tashme kane eksperiencuar fazen e pare te dashurise e kalojne ne ate te seksit,te cilen natyrisht e gjejne tek fantazite e shfrenuara e jo me tek bashkeshortet teper tradicionale.

Komplimentet e mia dhe njehere!

----------


## whisper

> Lexova ca krijime tuajat,mund te ju them qe jeni nder me te talentuarit ketu.Origjinalitet i nderthurur me finese dhe erotike,kombinacione fatale.
> Ah,s'mund te le dhe dicka pa shtuar: e dini cfare me kujtoni?
> Moshen tipike te meshkujve over 40 qe tashme kane eksperiencuar fazen e pare te dashurise e kalojne ne ate te seksit,te cilen natyrisht e gjejne tek fantazite e shfrenuara e jo me tek bashkeshortet teper tradicionale.
> 
> Komplimentet e mia dhe njehere!


Faleminderit  per  komplimentet  ,si  edhe  per  skanerin  qe  i  ben  moshes  mbi 40....Jeta fillon tek dyzetat....  :i qetë:

----------


## Blue_sky

> Faleminderit  per  komplimentet  ,si  edhe  per  skanerin  qe  i  ben  moshes  mbi 40....Jeta fillon tek dyzetat....


Persa i perket scannerit...kerkoj ndjese nese ju vura ne proporcion te zhdrejte me ate qe une studioj ne jete,mgjth ju jeni mire ne te krijimtari dikush tjeter ne analiza.C'ti besh?! Kjo eshte jeta!

E dini qe po me c'lironi pak nga frikat e +40?Nuk e di por une e kam konsideruar perhere si nje moshe te frikeshme,njesoj si Mesjeta.

----------


## PINK

> E dini qe po me c'lironi pak nga frikat e +40?Nuk e di por une e kam konsideruar perhere si nje moshe te frikeshme,njesoj si Mesjeta.



Blu Sky ... 40 per femra eshte e frikshme .. per meshkujt eshte kulmi i lajthitjes  :buzeqeshje: 

COB ...  Na pelqen si jo  : E mrekullueshme ... shume origjinale  :buzeqeshje: 

Ty pëlqen
të më zhveshësh
(nga kujtimet e dashurive të shkuara. . .),
të më përkëdhelësh
(sedrën time mashkullore),
të më ndezësh
( cigaren që digjet vec për ty ),
të më kafshosh.............

----------


## Anisela

> NA   PËLQEN
> 
> Ty  pëlqen
> të  më  zhveshësh
> (nga  kujtimet  e  dashurive  të  shkuara. . .),
> të  më  përkëdhelësh
> (sedrën  time  mashkullore),
> të  më  ndezësh
> ( cigaren  që  digjet  vec  për  ty ),
> ...


Do kisha dashur qe te ish nje peshperitje nga ty,prane meje dhe vetem per mua.

----------


## Shiu

> të  më  zhveshësh
> të  më  përkëdhelësh
> të  më  ndezësh
> të  më  kafshosh
> të  më  thithësh
> të  ma  ngrehësh
> ta  fusësh  brenda  teje
> ..
> të  të  hap
> ...



Teper i vjeter per rock'n'roll, (megjithate) teper i ri per te vdekur!!!

----------


## whisper

> Teper i vjeter per rock'n'roll, (megjithate) teper i ri per te vdekur!!!!!



Pershendetje  Shiu !  Lulet  krasiten ,  poezite  thjeshte  ....lexohen...  :i qetë:

----------


## Shiu

> Teper i vjeter per rock'n'roll, (megjithate) teper i ri per te vdekur!!!
> 
> _ Ndryshuar për herë te fundit nga shigjeta : 08-01-2005 më 09:08. Arsyeja: gjuhe e huaj_


Flm për përkthimin, por edhe mund ta heqni fare postimin tim, tash që nuk e ka më sharmin e origjinalit. 

Ajo thënie është e njohur dhe ka të bëjë me gjeneratën e rock muzikantëve, të cilëve mosha nuk u lejon t'i bëjnë më ca çmenduri të rinisë, e megjithatë ende kanë vrull për jetë.

--------------------------------------------------




> _RREGULLORJA E FORUMIT SHQIPTAR_
> 
> 1. Duhet të shpreheni në gjuhën shqipe!
> 
> Gjuha shqipe është gjuha zyrtare e këtij forumi. Të gjithë pjesmarrësit duhet të shkruajne shqip në forum.


p.s Postimet te metejshme, jashte teme do te hiqen.

----------


## whisper

> Flm për përkthimin, por edhe mund ta heqni fare postimin tim, tash që nuk e ka më sharmin e origjinalit. 
> 
> Ajo thënie është e njohur dhe ka të bëjë me gjeneratën e rock muzikantëve, të cilëve mosha nuk u lejon t'i bëjnë më ca çmenduri të rinisë, e megjithatë ende kanë vrull për jetë.
> 
> COB, ju ar ëmejzing, bre njeri!   <---- dhiz iz veri SHQIP


Hej , Shiu , nuk  e  vura  aspak  ne  dyshim  konsideraten  tuaj  per  ato  qe  une  shkruaj !Dhe  ajo  thenje  brilante  e  Jagger  ka  vite  qe  me  shoqeron  ne  jete...Te  pershendes miqesisht !

----------


## Poeti

Poezia erotike është ndër të rrallat në krijimtarinë tonë, një temë që ende mund të konsiderohet tabu ndër letrat shqipe.
Në këtë rast ti Crazy old Baby, e bën një kombinim të quditshëm, paksa edhe vështirë të kapshëm të një poezia të pastërt erotike dhe një poezie lirike  e cila ve në pah talentin tënd të çmuar.
Të kam lexuar që në fillimi e postimeve tuaja këtu, në këtë temë, por asnjëherë nuk kisha guximin të shkruaj në mënyrën tënde, në stilin tënd, mu sikur edhe tani kur vetë të shprehë admirimin tim.
Unë shkruaj, poe këtë fah, ende nuk e kam provuar, ndoshta një ditë...

----------


## whisper

Faleminderit  shume  Poeti qe  me  lexon  dhe  me  vlereson !

----------


## whisper

IDENTITET  I  MOHUAR

Kurva  qe fjeti  me  mua  mbreme
kishte  tiparet  e  tua
edhe  pse  isha  i  pesembedhjeti
klient  i  asaj  nate..
zhvishej  si  ti...
prekte  si  ti...
puthte  si  ti...
lengezohej  si  ti...
dihaste  si  ti...
perpelitej  si  ti...
renkonte  si  ti...
shkrihej  si  ti...
K'urva  qe  fjeti  me  mua  mbreme
kish  dashuruar  shume  ne  jete...
si   ti,
kish  tradhetuar  dhe  ish  tradhetuar...
si  ti,
kish  enderruar  dhe  enderronte...
si  ti,
kish  fluturuar  dhe  fluturonte...
si  ti,
kish  rrezikuar  dhe  rrezikonte...
si  ti.
K'urves  qe  fjeti  me  mua  mbreme
i   pelqenin  qiejt  dhe  detet,
lulet  dhe  zoqte,
femijet  dhe  Maria...
si  ti,
i  pelqenin  dhuratat, parfumet, bizhuterite,
kafshimet, tangat, tradhetite,
rrugicat  plot  gjethe  ne  tetor,
madje  edhe  gjoksi  im  leshator...
si  ti...
K'urva  qe  fjeti  me  mua  mbreme
ne  germadhat  e  shpirtit  te  saj
vec per  nje  nate beri  pak  vend  per  mua
"Kjo  jam  une.Po  te  pelqeu,rri!"...
edhe  kjo
si  ti...
K'urves  qe  fjeti  me  mua  mbreme
i  fala  epshin, djersen
e me  fali  qetesine,
ia  paguajta  edhe  krevatin
sic  ta  paguaj  ty  taksine...
K'urva  qe  fjeti  me  mua  mbreme
nuk  me  pyeti  per  emrin  tim,
as  une  per  te  sajin...
Tashme...njiheshim.

----------


## Veshtrusja

ende nuk i kam lexuar te gjitha krijimet tuaja letrare, por duhet tju them se IDENTITET I MOHUAR eshte fantastike

urime

----------


## whisper

DIMER

Plazhi  si  vejushe  e  braktisur
flirton  akoma
me  detin
qe  e  peshtyn  ate  me  tufa  leshterikesh...
..........................................
Me  kembet  zvarre,
me  mosperfilles  se  deti,
i  shtoj  rrudhat  
vejushes...

----------


## Poeti

Në një rast të pata premtuar se do të shkruaj edhe në këtë temën tënde, shpresoj të mos gaboj me këtë postim!?

E qjerra nga fytyra 
Maskën e ndërgjegjes,
Dashurise pa rezerve 
Ia fala shpirtin
U ula ne prehrin
E shtriges së vjetër
dhe bëra dashuri 
Me të kaluarën time!
Nga mbarsja e bërë
Lindi e ardhmja ime
Me vetëm një të metë
Kishte trashëgim vetminë!

----------


## whisper

NATYRE  E  QETE

Ti  fle  tani  shpirti  im...
Buzet  e  mia  mbi  gjinjte  e  tu  
ku  engjejt
vetsakrifikohen...
...........................
doren  mes  kofsheve  te  tua
ku  djajte
rebelohen...

----------


## Anisela

> NATYRE  E  QETE
> 
> Ti  fle  tani  shpirti  im...
> Buzet  e  mia  mbi  gjinjte  e  tu  
> ku  engjejt
> vetsakrifikohen...
> ...........................
> doren  mes  kofsheve  te  tua
> ku  djajte
> rebelohen...


Brenge e rende.....Rebele, mbas prekjes se djallit....Engjell, ne clodhjen mbi kraharorin e tij....

----------

